# Tire Pressure while hauling



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Don't over inflate your tires, regardless of what some lunkhead told you.

In fact, I'd rather go a little less than the maximum PSI because as your tires heat up, the air inside them expands.

Over inflating can lead to blowouts, which could mean a horrific accident if you're hauling a loaded trailer.


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

That is what I thought and I have never done it. It just didn't sound right but I wasn't sure since I have never hauled such a heavy trailer or a gooseneck such a long distance


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You're welcome.

I want to smack the guy who told you to do that!


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

agree with Speed Racer


----------



## stacieandtheboys (Jan 6, 2009)

thanks yall turns out I have to borrow my neighbors trailer. My supposed to be fixed brakes are locking up grrrrrrr. Anyway its a two horse so I am more familiar pulling it.


----------



## shmurmer4 (Dec 27, 2008)

Always follow the individual tire manufactures directions, can never trust the competence of people these days.


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

I air mine to what the psi rating is for the tire. Look on the tire it will tell you what you should have in them...


----------

